# Any one tried Franks new sauce?



## slim (Feb 7, 2010)

Its a sweet chille sauce.....pretty darn good....Had it on some Super bowl wings


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh man I love Franks sauce on wings.


----------



## meateater (Feb 7, 2010)

I havent seen it yet.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 7, 2010)

I haven't seen it yet either. But then I really didn't know.


----------



## slim (Feb 8, 2010)

i found it at Kroger right next to the Franks buffalo sauce....its really really similar to Buffalo Wild Wings Asian Zing sauce....


----------



## phil brown (Feb 11, 2010)

Man, my wife loves Asian Zing.  I'll have to track down some of that stuff.  Frank's, to me, is still _the_ wing sauce.  The only things I think it ever needed was more heat and more garlic.  But I think that about everything.


----------



## hoser (Feb 11, 2010)

I can just about drink Frank's sauce straight from the bottle...LOVE the stuff! Is the sweet chili sauce anything like a Thai sweet chili sauce? I made some great wings over super Sunday with a mix of sweet chili sauce and Sriracha sauce.


----------



## slim (Feb 11, 2010)

Well guys.....after eating all the wings i have to give a updated review.....i will no longer use Franks sweet chillie sauce...it has some paper thin things in it that i assume to part of a chille....those damn things get stuck in the back of my throat and are a huge pain in the ass....the flavor is good....but that was a deal breaker for me.....im gonna stick to asian zing....sorry guys


----------



## hhookk (Feb 11, 2010)

Try straining it out so you get rid of all the "bits" and just have the liquid.


----------



## slim (Feb 11, 2010)

Could do that but its so thick it would prob. be a pain in the butt....


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Feb 12, 2010)

Here it is on their site.  They say it's "pulpy"

http://www.franksredhot.com/products_sc.php


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 12, 2010)

I didn't find it in Brookshire's today....


----------



## phil brown (Feb 12, 2010)

I think that's the first time I've heard someone describe a sauce as pulpy.  It doesn't really sound that appetizing, does it?


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 11, 2010)

I am eating it right now and have to say FAIL!!! it shows a heat meter on the side saying its hotter than original franks, no way its like sweet and sour sauce gross thick consistency not my thing, reg franks is the best.


----------



## mistabob (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Frank's Xtra Hot.  That stuff is so good on soooooo many things!


----------



## gruelurks (Mar 27, 2010)

The chili sauce is kind of too syrupy/sweet for my taste, but I do like their Hot Buffalo Wing sauce as a base for my wing sauce.


----------

